# Antique Cast Iron Wood Stove for Sale



## luvrulz

Selling my cast iron wood stove. Too small for my home now that we're adding a second story!! Delivery might be available depending on location! $150 firm or will trade and barter!


----------



## thequeensblessing

Where in KY are you located?


----------



## po boy

Their web site says Edmonton, Ky. Just SE of Lexington...


----------



## luvrulz

Zip here is 42129 and we are in south central Ky.....


----------



## Wendy

Man I'd love to have that! Are you coming to SE Indiana any time soon??


----------



## luvrulz

Nothing planned! Sometimes we drive the Amish that way...now we're mostly baking! Did you see the 10 qt mixer I am also selling?  I think a blueberry grower nearby is buying the stove - waiting word from her! Thanks Wendy!!


----------



## redneckswife

It's beautiful. Nothing beats the older stuff, it's built to last unlike now days.


----------



## luvrulz

The stove has been relocated to it's new home!!


----------

